# Au secours !!!! Mon macbookpro me donne des coup de jus !



## pattesdours (3 Avril 2007)

A peine remis de mes émotions (j'ai acheté un macbookpro ce week end), je crois que je dois déja le ramener dans un apple center !!!
En effet, je me prend des coups de jus constamment, que je sois sur batterie, ou sur secteur ! De plus quand je touche la partie à coté du touchpad, ça fait des vibrations genre electricité statique à fond !!!!   

C'est déja arrivé à quelqu'un ???

Je suis vert... j'ai pas envie qu'on me prive de mon mac alors que je l'ai depuis 3 jours !!!


----------



## miz_ici (3 Avril 2007)

Ho, je ne suis pas le seul ?
Moi je croyais que ca venais de moi, ca me le fait de temps en temps, surtout quand le MBP est posé sur mon bureau en bois. 
Mais sur les genoux, ca ne m'est pas encore arrivé !


----------



## pattesdours (3 Avril 2007)

Tu ne l'as pas ramené dans un apple center ? Je viens d'avoir l'assistance Apple, d'après eux ce n'est carrement pas normal   !!
Je dois les rappeler ce soir avec n° de serie...

Mais c vrai que je n'ai pas essayé sur mes genoux, il est posé depuis samedi sur un bureau en bois aussi...


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Avril 2007)

Bonjour

Il s'agit d'une d&#233;charge &#233;lectrostatique, assurez-vous d'abord que vous n'en &#234;tes pas la cause (par exemple en touchant deux fois de suite votre Mac).

En ce moment, je re&#231;ois moi aussi beaucoup de d&#233;charges &#233;lectrostatiques... sur la plupart de mes appareils &#233;lectriques, sur les poign&#233;es de porte, et m&#234;me en faisant couler l'eau du robinet. Je pr&#233;cise que les semelles de mes chaussures sont particuli&#232;rement isolantes...


----------



## pattesdours (3 Avril 2007)

Toutes les personnes a qui j'ai fait tester le mac ( 3/4 potes) ont constaté le même "phenomène". 
Je peux le faire 28 fois de suite, ça marche à chaque fois... coup de jus assuré !

j'espère qu'ils vont constater le problème sur place... et qu'ils ne me saouleront pas pour l'echange ! J'ai pas envie de poireauter 2 semaines alors qu'il sort de l'emballage !

Petite précision : une barrette d'1 GO a été ajouté par l'apple center, ça pourrait venir de là (pb de barrette...) ??????


----------



## pacis (3 Avril 2007)

Tu as du jus également avec la batterie seule , sans alim ?? C'est une sacrée batterie que tu as là ....
Avec le chargeur , as-tu connecté le prolongateur ( celui qui possède la terre ? ) et sans batterie , bien sur ...


----------



## Anthony (3 Avril 2007)

Salut,

j'ai eu le même problème. Et j'ai (une) solution.
Regarde si ta prise a bien la terre. Ca peut paraitre bête, mais il y a encore pas mal de logement avec des anciennes prises : ma maison date de la fin XIXè et la moitié des prises n'ont pas de terre.
Si tu as la terre, regarde si elle est bien branchée : dans le cas contraire, c'est ton ordi qui fait terre, ce qui explique ce courant désagréable.
Dans tous les cas, essaye avec l'une ou l'autre des prises fournies avec le chargeur : soit la prise courte, spécialement faite pour les prises sans terre (et chez moi, ca m'évite de prendre le jus), soit la longue faite pour la prise avec terre.

En espérant que ce soit ca.


----------



## pattesdours (3 Avril 2007)

c'est vrai que j'utilise l'adaptateur sans le prolongateur "prise terre" ! J'essaye ça ce soir ! 
Par contre juste avec la batterie, je prend le jus aussi...
Je crois que ce soir j'essaye toutes les possibilitées :
- avec le prolongateur
- sans la batterie, mais avec l'adaptateur
- sur mes genoux ( avec ou sans jean s'il faut   )
... ...


----------



## Pomme (3 Avril 2007)

Peut-être quelque chose de mal isolé sur ton ordi?:mouais:


----------



## pattesdours (3 Avril 2007)

C'était bien à cause de la prise terre !!!! je suis soulagé... pas le moindre coup de jus !

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide & vos réponses !


----------



## angelo95 (3 Avril 2007)

Je vais essayer moi aussi ! Parce que maintenant que vous me le faites remarquer, je troue aussi qu'il y avait des décharges...


----------



## Frodon (3 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Comme l'a fait tr&#232;s justement remarquer Anthonyz, cela est bien une question d'absence de terre.

A noter que si vous &#234;tes isol&#233; &#233;lectriquement du sol (par exemple avec certaines paires de chaussures), vous ne constaterez pas de coup de jus, que vous branchiez votre portable avec la prise terre ou non.

Notez que ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne n'est pas nouveau, je l'ai constat&#233; sur bon nombre d'ordinateur, entre autre le Mac Mini, le PowerBook et le MacBook. Il n'apparait &#233;videment que s'il n'est pas branch&#233; sur une prise avec terre (et dans le cas des portable avec le cordon disposant de la terre).


----------



## pacis (4 Avril 2007)

pattesdours a dit:


> C'était bien à cause de la prise terre !!!! je suis soulagé... pas le moindre coup de jus !
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide & vos réponses !



t'es en contradiction avec ton premier post !! et sur batterie alors ?  plus de coup de jus ? Tu as mis la batterie à la terre ?


----------



## pattesdours (4 Avril 2007)

c vrai que c'est étonnant... en même temps je retirai l'adaptateur 2 minutes, (donc sur batterie), et je constatais encore les coups de jus !
Le portable était peut être encore chargé en electricité statique ? 

Hier soir le portable n'était plus une machine à coup de jus...je l'ai rebranché sur la terre, et je n'ai donc eu aucun soucis !!!! puis sur batterie, puis sur secteur "prise terre", et donc rien !!! fini les coups de jus ! 
pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## miz_ici (4 Avril 2007)

Pour féter ca pourquoi tu ne nous inviterais pas a venir prendre un "JUS" chez toi ce soir ?


----------



## pacis (5 Avril 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Pour féter ca pourquoi tu ne nous inviterais pas a venir prendre un "JUS" chez toi ce soir ?


----------



## Hugoleb90 (29 Juillet 2019)

pattesdours a dit:


> A peine remis de mes émotions (j'ai acheté un macbookpro ce week end), je crois que je dois déja le ramener dans un apple center !!!
> En effet, je me prend des coups de jus constamment, que je sois sur batterie, ou sur secteur ! De plus quand je touche la partie à coté du touchpad, ça fait des vibrations genre electricité statique à fond !!!!
> 
> C'est déja arrivé à quelqu'un ???
> ...




Salut, oui cela m'est déja arrivé, plusieurs explications sont possibles, une toute simple, pour commencer, la coque du mac est en aluminium, qui est un matériel conducteur d'électricité. Puis notre corps, aussi est conducteur d'électricité. J'ai fait un test avec un ami, nous avons branché nos MacBook sur secteur, nous avons touché la coque avec une main, puis avons collé nos deux coudes l'un contre l'autre, en le frottant, nous nous sommes pris des coups de jus. Voila, cela t'a peut-etre aidé....


----------



## Sly54 (29 Juillet 2019)

Le déterrage de l'année ! Du 12 ans d'âge, bravo


----------



## Hugoleb90 (29 Juillet 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le déterrage de l'année ! Du 12 ans d'âge, bravo



Ecoute ca fait pas de mal


----------



## subsole (30 Juillet 2019)

Touafé, c'est statique  comme l'électricité des coudes


----------



## PDD (31 Juillet 2019)

Et ce phénomène est connu et expliqué depuis les coques alu, cela fait combien d'années???


----------

